# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Abstraktizmi Gjeometrik

## drini_në_TR

Projekti i parë për këtë simester në klasën e dizajnit në college-in tim është në fakt kuptimi dhe interpretimi i një piktori. Për Piet Mondrian kam folur edhe në "Arti duhet të jetoj", dhe aty ka edhe disa piktura të tij. Duke përdorur kenceptin e një piktori, si synim i projektit është ndërtimi i një "pavilion", i cili të mos jetë plotësisht i mbyllur, dhe gjithashtu të ketë një qarkullim të "veçantë". Unë bëra një model të përgjithshëm në PC, dhe nesër do të filloj të zgjedh materialet që do të përdor për maketin, dhe për projektin në vetvete. Si formë nisëse kam marrë "Golden Section", sepse mendoj se është mynyra më e mirë për të raprezentuar Mondrain-in. Nga "Golden Section", kam nxjerrë gjeometri të ndryshme, dhe nga proporcionet e kubave më të vegjël ka bërë lartësinë e platformave. 
Illustrimi i parë është gjeometra:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ky është një figurim i pamjes që mund të quhet "hyrja kryesore", megjithatë nga gati çdo kënd mund të hyet në "pavilion". Kam vënë një foto timen për të dhënë ndjenjën e madhësisë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Gjithashtu një prospektivë nga ana tjetër. Tani besoj se mund të kuptohet më mirë qarkullimi për të harriur gjeri sipër. Dielli është përballë, dhe prandaj hija është në të gjithë këtë këndvështrim. Brënda saj kam vënë një foto timen i ulur në gjunjë. Çfarë më pëlqen është hija që thyhet në tokë ose në dysheme duke formuar ato gjeometri.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Këndvështimi i parë që vura, dmth prospektiva me mua në këmb është bërë nga ana e majtë e kësaj pamje. Më pëlqente thjeshtë pamja trasparente e tillë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Këndvështrimi kundërt me atë të fundit.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Këtu fillon ngjitja...

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pamje ajorore e "pavilionit" ose galerisë.
Jam kurjoz të di se çfarë mendoni për interpretimin që i kam bërë konceptit të Piet Mondrain, dhe nësë ja kam harritur ndonjëçikë. 
Gjithashtu shpresoj që t'ju pëlqejnë.
:)
drini.

----------


## Dita

Drini,

pashe ne temen mbi Artin, por me duhet te them qe aty nuk kishe paraqitur dicka te thene qarte mbi Mondrian. E kam fjalen mbi konceptin e tij. Ndaj realizimi i konceptit te tij nga lexuesit brenda kesaj teme nuk mund te behet nese nuk e kane idene e ketij koncepti.

Ndoshta nuk kam lexuar mire. 

Megjithate per me shume po sjell dicka per konceptin e ketij piktori (ne anglisht)


Mondrian dhe Theo van Doesburg themeluan grupin De Stijl ne vitin 1917 duke u bere keshtu "baballaret" e nje forme te re pikture gjeometriko-abstraktale te cilen ai e quajti *Neo-Plasticism*, tek e cila ai perdori vetem _format drejtkendore_ si dhe nje sere ngjyrash te cilat perbehen nga tre ngjyrat primare si dhe e zeza, e bardha dhe perzjerja e ketyre dy te fundit (grija). 

Koncepti i Mondrian mbi "plasticitetin e paster" konstiston pjeserisht ne thjeshtesine e menyrave te te shprehurit. Ai i dha nje kuptim te ri si prezantimit ne 3D te raportit pikture-hapesire ashtu dhe vijes se lakuar, vleres se siperfaqes dhe paraqitjes sensuale te ngjyres. Keto lloj "limitesh" ai i shikonte si nje menyre misterioze per tju afruar Absolutes, te cilen ai e justifikonte duke u mbeshtetur ne besimin e tij Theosophical. Nepermjet pikturave dhe shkrimeve te tij ai nuk inflyencoi vetem artistet te cilet pak a shume ushtronin stilin e tij, por influencoi edhe artin indrustrial, dekorativ dhe ate te reklamave qe prej vitit 1930 e me vone. 

(From Ian Chilvers, The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Art and Artists © Oxford University Press 1990, 1996)



Nese je nisur nga koncept atehere kur te lexosh serish konfirmoje, nese jo, do te ishte mire ta sillje me pak fjale ate.



Desha te pyesja, cfare permasash do te merrte ky projekt ne realitet?


Urime dhe pershendetje!


_Mesazhi u ndryshua nga Fiori._

----------


## Fiori

Mendoj se abstraktizmi gjeometrik eshte nje veper shume here me e madhe dhe me interesante, me e kuptueshme per masen atehere kur ai shprehet ne forme arkitekturore. Thjesht pikturat apo skicat e abstraktizmit gjeometrik kthehen ne "monotone" (per mendimin tim). 

Ne vit te trete gjimnaz ne nje klase pikture na eshte dashur te krijonim dicka mbeshtetur ose duke reflektuar tek ideja e Mondrian. Por ne te njejten kohe ne ishim te lire te "dilnim jashte kufijve" te rregullave te Mondrian, pak a shume te "luanim" me punimin.

Punimi me poshte eshte i vetmi qe kam scannuar por pak a shume ideja eshte e qarte. 

 

Perëndim


Drini, pamja trasparente me pelqen me shume nga te gjitha, ka me shume forma dhe e tregon pa shume veshtiresi te gjithe strukturen e nderteses dhe "planet e fshehura". Nuk e di sa e perdor Serif Draw, por do ta sugjeroja, eshte me te vertete nje kenaqesi me vete. 


*Pak shpjegim mbi "Golden Section"*

 

Tek Enciklopedia ne internet e pershkruajne "Golden Section" si nje pjese gjeometrike ku nje vije ndahet ne menyre qe kur pjestohet gjatesia e segmentit me te gjate (A) me gjatesine e te gjithe vijes (C) barazimi eshte i barabarte me gjatesine qe do merrnim nq se do pjestonim gjatesine e segmentit me te shkurter (B) me gjatesine e segmentit me te gjate (A). Pak a shume A/C = B/A

----------


## katana

pamja ajrore eshte ajo qe i afrohet konceptit te Piet Mondrian. 
kjo duke suposuar qe e kuptoj konceptin e tij. 

sa here qe kam rastisur punet e Piet neper muze apo illustrime ne libra menyra qe i shoh eshte duke i interpretuar si konstrutime. psh kompozimin e tij ny sa here qe e kam pare e shoh si nje ndertim vizash apo katroresh mbi njera tjetren dhe imazhin e "field of depth" 
mund tu duket qesharake po menyra si i shoh e kuptoj une kompozime te tilla te Piet ...  i mbani mend ato lojrat e problemat me shkrepse? sa here qe me binin ne dore e shbrazja te tere kutine dhe me shkrepse ndertoja kala apo c'te me vinte. dhe pikturat e piet sidomos new York me duket si nje kala qe ndertoja me fije shkrepsje po vetem se eshte me ngjyra.  dhe vras mendjen duke imagjinuar secila vize eshte e fundit dmth ne krye te kalase.
 

pergezime drinit

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kërkoj falje për pamundësinë e plotë për t'ju pëgjigjiur. 
Tani për tani po sjell më shumë info për "Golden Section"

Fiori çfarë përmende për Goden Section është mëse e vërtetë, por do ta thjeshtoj pak më shumë kuptimin dhe rëndësinë e këtij drejtëkëndëshi.

Mynyra sesi mund të vizatohet shumë thjeshtë drejtkëndëshi është duke bërë një katror fillimisht. Në një nga krahët e katrorit, zakonisht baza, shonëhet gjysma e segmentit. Prej gjysmës gjeri tek njëri nga këndet bëhet një segment i ri që do të jetë "rezja" për e një harku. Aty ku bie harku shtohet një drejtkëndësh i ri. Tani katrori dhe kjo pjesë e shtuar është Golden Section-ni.

----------


## drini_në_TR

(illustrim)

----------


## drini_në_TR

(illustrim)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dita, dimensionet janë 40x65 ft.
Për Mondrian do të shkruaj më shumë së shpejti...
kërkoj ndjesë për pamundësinë e përgjigjes, 
por falemnderit për sugjerimet

:)
drini.

----------


## nimf

drini,
ato shkallet spirale qe te cojne deri siper stonojne me duket mua.   o shkallet o mondriani.  
tani, ti dukesh se i mendon mire gjerat para se ti hedhesh ne leter (dmth kompjuter), pra shkallet pse te tilla?  a jam gabim une?

----------


## ornament

abstrakt,

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Për Piet Mondrian & Interpretimi Im*

Piet Mondrian është një nga piktorët më të rëndësishëm të rrymës së sotçme moderne. Ai ishtë një nga piktorët që zhvilluan rrymën e re të De Stijl-it në fillim të shek. të XX. Si piktor ai ishte frymëzuar dhe influencuar nga Picasso fillimisht, dhe vet ka thënë se vërtetë ishte inlfuencuar nga ai, por në vetvete kishte mynyrën e vet të të krijuarit. Gjeri në vitin 1911 Mondriani bënte zakontisht piktura pamjesh të ndyshme nytyrore, nga të cilat spikaten shumë pamjet e oqeanit. Gjeri në atë kohë, nësi ai do të kishte ndaluar së pikturuari, ose nëse do të kishte vdekur (larg qoftë), ai do të ishte kujtuar si një piktorë shumë i mirë nytyre. Por pas një udhëtimi në Paris, jeta profesionale e Mondrianit ndryshoj plotësisht. Ai u takua aty me Kubistët që po zhvillonin De Stijl-in. Pasi ai filloj të vërente se çfarë kishin harritur, dhe pasi e kishte kuptuar mirë se çfarë po bënin ata ai tha: Kubistët vërtetë sollën në jetë një mynyrë të re për të interpretuar ndjenjat që kemi, por ata skanë kuptuar se ky lloj interperetimi mund të shkoj shumë më tej. Në fakt ai nënkuptonte se Kubismi është thjejshtë një gjuhë shumë e veçatë Abstrakte për të përshkruar ndjenja në mynyrë pamore, por në fakt ishte piktërisht kjo mynyrë që do të merrte përmasa më të mëdhaja nëse do ti jepnim një kuptim këtyre kubave dhe vizave. Psh një nga pikturat e Mondrianit që është vetëm me viza ortogonale nënkupton Mondrianin duke parë Oqeanin. 
Mondrian në veteve ishte një njeri i vetmuar, dhe ndryshe është përshkruar edhe si: Një njeri në vetmi, por nën një shoqëri të mirë. Atij nuk i rrihej shumë në mes të njërzve të tjerë, dhe në fakt janë dëgjuar edhe raste kur psh. ai ishte i ulur në një kafene, dhe pyeste shokun që të ndronin vënd që ai të ulej me kurriz ndaj rrugës... që të mos shifte shumë njerëz. Ai mendonte se vetëm duke qënë në vetmi ai do të mund të gjente ndjenjën e pastër, atë ndjenjë të shënjtë ose hyjnore. Ai ishte besimtar i theologjisë, e cila është një rrymë që beson se Zoti dhe Shkenca janë një gjë e vetme, e pa ndarë, dhe të dyja janë një, por thjeshtë kapituj të ndryshëm. Shpia që gjeti në Kubisëm Mondrianin në fakt e bëri shumë të famshëm. Ai i la mënjanë ngjyrat e shumta dhe filloj të përshkruante ndjenja vetëm me ngjyrat bazë: blu, kuq, verdh, bardhë, dhe të zezë. Me këto ngjyra ai thoshte se shkonte më në thellësi të kërkimit të tij për pastërti ndjesie. Këto ngjyra në fakt janë ngjyra që janë një, pra jo si ngjyrat e tjera që formohen nga bashkimi i këtyre ngjyrave bazë. Ndërsa për vijat dhe për madhësitë e kubave ose të katrorëve ai thoshte se i bënte me Intuitë. Në fakt ai tha: Intuita të ndrit, dhe në fakt të lidh me mendimin. Ai sbënte ndonjë herë matje të largësive apo madhësive të vizave dhe të katrorëve, por thjeshtë i vinte me intuitë. Përsa i përketë mynyrës sesi ai e shihte jetën dhe shoqërinë njerzore, ai thoshte: Bota është e kapur midis forcave të kundërta: kaosi, diseikuilibrimi, harmonia, dhe qartësia.
Mondriani më vonë ishte influencuesi dhe frymëzuesi i arkitektit të shumë njojur Le Corbusier. Ky arkitekt është një nga zhvilluesit e arktiekturës së sotçme, dmth të asaj moderne. Prandaj një arsye më shumë për mua ishte studimi dhe vërejtja e projekteve të tij, si pikë nisjeje, ose sa për të marrë një ide. Në fakt përveç ndërtesave që i njihja edhe më parë, unë pashë një ndërtesë e cila më tërhoqi shumë vëmëndjen. Ajo është Qëndra Le Corbusier. (pamja 1)
Mynyra sesi zhvillova projetin tim është në saj të Golden Section-it për bazë. Megjithëse Le Corbusier zhvilloj sistemin e tij të proporcionit, që ai e quajti The Modular, unë mendoj se mynyra më e mirë për ta raprezentuar Mondrianin është me anë të G.S. Fillimisht në planimetri e ndava gjeometrinë në një formë të rregullt (pamja 2), por mendova se ishte shumë e rregullt për të qënë Mondrian, dhe në fakt përdora pak intuitë, dhe kaos, kështu që e bëra pak më të çrregullt, por gjithnjë të bazuar në proporcionet e G.S., dmth, prap me një organizim bazë. Për materiale përdora hekur për të raprezentuar të zezën, mure të bardha betoni për të bardhën, dhe gjithathu edhe dru të verdhë, dhe të kuq. Në platformën më të lartë vura një xham të blu për të rapresentuar këtë ngjyrë, dhe për të filtruar shikimin. Qarkullimin në ndërtesës e bëra të ngushtë për të rapresentuar vetminë e Mondrianit, dhe gjithathu me shkallët e ngushta spirale në të cilat mund të kaloj vetëm një njeri për hypje/zbritje, përshkruaj atë pikë të jetës së tij që mund ta bënte vetëm në vetmi: zhvillimin e mëtejshëm të kësaj rryme Abstrakte. 
Në prezentim të projekteve kisha të pranishëm tre kritikë të projekteve të klasës sonë. Atyrë për fatmirësi i pëlqeu interpretimi dhe harritja ime ndaj konceptit të Mondrianit. Por një nga kritikat ishte që duhet të kisha përdorur më qartë materialet ndërtimore që kisha përdorur në maket, por në krahasim me tërësinë e projektit, thanë se ishte një harritje e kapshme. Në një farë mynyre unë kisha sfiduar Le Corburier-in.  


Korbuja është i modh vallaj:

----------


## drini_në_TR

(Pamja 1) e njëjta ndërtesë e Le Curbusier-it.

----------


## drini_në_TR

(Pamje 2) si mund të ketë qënë gjeometria e platformave...

----------


## drini_në_TR

si është: një skicë përmbi të vjetrën (layers).

----------

